# So I have done my first 2 batches of M&P, and a question



## NODAK1979 (Aug 24, 2008)

I ordered a shea butter soap base online at a very reputable website...the brand name is Stephenson, and I've seen it on a few websites....

I'd never "soaped" before, so when I got it out of the package to use it the first time, I didn't know if the greasy feel to the bare base product was normal or not...it definately left a film on my hands as I cut it into chunks to prepare for melting.

So I made my first batch....it was good except that when the soap was finished, it still had that soft, greasy feel of the original base.  So I figured I should just add stearic acid to it.  After doing some research, I saw that people recommended to do about 1 tbsp per lb of soap base.

I put in 1 tbsp of stearic acid into just an 8 oz batch of soap for my next project.  So that was double even of what people had recommended...I figured that'd definitely harden it up.

Well, it didn't.  In fact, it feels the exact same.

I don't have a problem with using a bar of soap that's pretty soft (I can make an indent in it with my finger if I press pretty hard), if that's considered "normal" among homemade soaps.  Perhaps having rock hard soaps like the stuff you buy at the grocery store aren't what we're going for...I don't know....but my question here is basically if this is normal...and if not...what should I be doing different??

I really appreciate any help!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2008)

The point of butter is to be soft. The more butter, tye softer it is. People like that. *If* a person is looking to but a butter soap that is what they expect. Ii is counter productive to try & eliminate the softness or *geasyness* from a butter soap.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 25, 2008)

Shea butter is a very moisturizing nutrient. Folks that have very dry skin love this because of the way the skin 'drinks' it in. Maybe you could cut back on the amount used or eliminate it all together. Me personally, I can't make a batch without it. That or cocoa butter. Happy soaping!


----------



## NODAK1979 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The point of butter is to be soft. The more butter, tye softer it is. People like that. *If* a person is looking to but a butter soap that is what they expect. Ii is counter productive to try & eliminate the softness or *geasyness* from a butter soap.



Sorry for sounding so thick, I was just curious.

If the softness is because of the good stuff in it, then that's just fine with me.  After using it this morning for the first time, I find my skin is very soft and it lathered really well.  I'm pleased with it....


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 25, 2008)

I knew you would love it! Now try some mango butter or avocado butter or olive butter. Let me stop. I could go on forever! Lol!


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 25, 2008)

*So I have done my first 2 batches of M&P soap,and a ques*

What you are feeling is the shea butter in the base.  This is exactly what you are after if you want a shea or any other butter base.  I would not add anything but scent and color to the base.  They are balanced by the manufacturer to be used as is without any additives.  I have been making M&P for about 14 months now, and I never get a hard bar like you can buy in the store.  I also make CP.  I have made over 40 batches by now and none of them are rock hard either.  I use alot of butters in my CP soaps but not in the M&P ones.


----------



## NODAK1979 (Aug 25, 2008)

Black soap n candle lady said:
			
		

> I knew you would love it! Now try some mango butter or avocado butter or olive butter. Let me stop. I could go on forever! Lol!



I've seen thsoe other butters....but like the person whose reply was right about me said, isn't there a limit to how many additives I can put in??  As it is, I do put in some aloe vera and Vitamin E....I don't figure those will hurt....but could mango butter or avocado butter throw it all off and end up being TOO much butter??  Just curious...if it isn't, then I may have to try it...


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't mean for you to put them all into the batch at one time. I usually add 2 different butters at once. I make in such small batches. I love to experiment with all of the different ingredients I can. You will soon find what oils you like to combine. I like cocoabutter with shea butter or mango butter with olive butter. Like that. Happy soaping!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope I did not sound nippy. I didn't mean too.
When a person grabs a bar of soft soap, 9 out of 10 times they will know it's due to the soft oil or butter content. 

You can add multiple additives, just make sure you cut back on the shea if you added a different butter so your butter % of butter does not increase.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol. I Maybe one that adds too much. I love different butters and now I have discovered the joy of different powdered milks. I made one yesterday that I really loaded down. Here's what I put... coconut milk, almond milk,buttermilk, whole cow milk, wheat germ, and honey. All of that powdered except for the honey. Liquid base was aloe vera juice/liquid coconut creme.  Oils were Shea and cocoa butter, crisco and corn oil. Does it seem overloaded?


----------

